# Wifi / ATM's / Visa and Mastercard accepted / International Schools



## Trdonato22 (Jan 26, 2013)

New to this forum with lot's of questions. We just found out 24 hours ago that my husband and I will be moving to Singapore this coming June (4 1/2 months from now). My husband is a Federal Government Employee (Federal Agent) and we have so many questions to start asking. I am a huge planner. We have 2 boys (age 13 and 6) and another baby on the way. I will be giving birth about 2 months after we get to Singapore. We have great insurance so no worries with the delivery and I have read great things online about the care received during pregnancy and the excellent delivery and care at the hospitals. 

First question - Is there Wifi available in Singapore? I would love to be able to use Face Time on my iPad with my family back in the United States.

#2 - Are we able to withdrawal US Dollars out of any ATM? In other words can we still bank with our US Banks and just withdrawal money and then convert it to Singapore Dollars?

#3 - Is Visa and MasterCard accepted at most places similar to the US?

#4 - When we leave for Singapore my oldest son will of just graduated 7th grade and my youngest son 1st grade. Will they start school at the International Schools like normal. In other words will my oldest start 8th grade and the youngest 2nd grade? I can see 8 different International Schools online for Singapore, do all of them or any of the require uniforms?

Thank you,

Excited to move to Singapore!
TD


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

1. Yes. There's a free service called [email protected] which has hotspots available in many public places. You can sign up for that service at the airport when you arrive if you wish. Of course you can set up a WiFi access point in your home if you get some type of Internet service.

2. Certainly. Just make sure you choose a U.S. bank that doesn't charge a fee for using a foreign ATM and which doesn't add a foreign exchange fee. My favorite such bank is Charles Schwab Bank, but there are many options. Also be sure to inform your bank you'll be using your ATM card in Singapore.

3. Yes, of course. Again, I would recommend a low cost U.S. credit card. My favorites are the Capital One Cash credit card (the one with no annual fee) and, as a backup, the Discover IT card (which is accepted anywhere Diners Club is). I would also get the NETS FlashPay version of the contactless public transport card. You can buy that at any MRT station. (The EZ-Link version also works, but NETS FlashPay is more widely accepted. But I just pay non-transport expenses with a major credit card or, if not accepted, cash. That works just fine.)

Note that U.S. credit/debit cards typically don't include chips, although that's changing. Most merchants have no trouble, but occasionally you'll need to point out their own magnetic stripe reader that they rarely use.

You can use Visa, Mastercard, and other major credit/debit cards in taxis. I would not because there's a surcharge. Use either cash (exact or rounded up -- no tipping in Singapore) or NETS FlashPay (or EZ-Link) if accepted.

If you set up a local bank account in Singapore then my favorite currently is Citibank's Tap and Save account. (And Citibank to Citibank transfers between the U.S. and Singapore are decent in terms of foreign exchange fees and costs.) But you can skip that if your husband will continue getting paid in the U.S. (You can pay the electric bill in cash at any convenience store or with a major credit card at SP Services in two locations. No need for a local bank account to do that. Paying rent and school fees would be the big problems without a local bank account if you are the one paying those. Cash might work if you're draining an ATM every day, but it's at least awkward.)

4. I'm less familiar with schooling and grade placement, but if it's an "American" school they'll place your children at the right grade level. If it's another curriculum (e.g. Australian) then they'll do the same thing, but it might be called something else. Yes, uniforms are rather common though not 100% universal.


----------



## dvdlin (Jun 14, 2011)

If your husband works for us federal government, you shouldn't be worry about school and housing. Uncle Sam will take care of it.  I have two daughters, one is 9 and the other is 10. It took us some time to help them enrolled in a local school. We had called over 30 schools and finally found some school was accepting transfer students. Unlike US, students must take entry exam in English, math.. before been accepted to school. In regard learning, both of kids have done an excellent works in school. Dav


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Trdonato22 said:


> First question - Is there Wifi available in Singapore? I would love to be able to use Face Time on my iPad with my family back in the United States.


Google for [email protected] - a Wimax service available in most places .. apart from Starbucks .. 



> #2 - Are we able to withdrawal US Dollars out of any ATM? In other words can we still bank with our US Banks and just withdrawal money and then convert it to Singapore Dollars?


Your withdrawal will give you S$  you can still use your US Card, though some banks charge an overseas withdrawal fee .. 

As long as you have Maestro / Cirrus / Visa / Master card, you are fine 



> #3 - Is Visa and MasterCard accepted at most places similar to the US?


Yes, including few Supermarkets ..



> #4 - When we leave for Singapore my oldest son will of just graduated 7th grade and my youngest son 1st grade. Will they start school at the International Schools like normal. In other words will my oldest start 8th grade and the youngest 2nd grade? I can see 8 different International Schools online for Singapore, do all of them or any of the require uniforms?


Not sure how to assist you there .. if you get into AIS, you may go at the same level ..


----------

